# mold on wood



## delarosa74868 (Mar 17, 2010)

If your wood gets mold on it, what do you do?  I had a five gallon bucket of pecan chunks in my utility room./ I went to get some out today and there was mold on all of the wood???


----------



## caveman (Mar 17, 2010)

You should never burn chemically treated wood or wood that has been painted or moldy.  Someone help me out if I am wrong please.


----------



## meateater (Mar 17, 2010)

I would toss it, why risk your health.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 17, 2010)

Health issues aside, I think moldy wood would make for some moldy tasting meat


----------



## treegje (Mar 17, 2010)

Do NOT use the wood, throw it away


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh I tossed it out.  I was just curious to why it molded.


----------



## meateater (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like it was in a closed bucket in a high humidy environment kinda like hunting clothes in a dark hamper.


----------



## pepeskitty (Mar 17, 2010)

Wood has to have plenty of ventilation to dry properly.  If it is closed up or maybe just in a plastic bucket where air can't circulate around it very well then the moisture that is in it or maybe the moisture rich air around it can cause it to grow mold.  In the future just take the wood out of the box and lay it out where air can get to it and it will be fine.  You can stack it on top of each other as long as there is a breeze around it.  If you stack inside somewhere like your garage then you need to restack it every so often, maybe once a month or so, to allow it to air properly.  

Your best bet is just to stack it outside somewhere where you can keep it dry.

Sorry about your loss of your other wood though.

I don't have a stick burner yet but I do burn wood for heat (two stoves) for the cold months.  We burned 8 cord of wood this past winter.


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 23, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I just scored a full truckload of free pin oak wood yesterday, which is part of the red oak family.

Only problem is that a lot of the pieces have mold on them, and some are rotting.  I was thinking of trimming the rotten pieces to salvage what I can.  As for the mold, looks like it is just on the outside of the sticks.  My thoughts were to get my fire pit going and toss the moldy pieces in there for a couple of minutes to burn the mold off before they go into the smoker.  Does anyone know if this would effectively kill any mold before the wood goes into the cooker?  Or am I just being too cheap and risking my health over it?  Want to use this free wood as much as I can...


----------

